# Softshell oder Hardshell was ist nun das richtige ???



## bikerfloh (11. August 2010)

Hi ich suche im moment nach einer neuen jacke da meine alte schlapp gemacht hat. ich bin mir noch nicht sicher was für mich das richtige bei dem kauf einer neuen wäre hardshell oder softshell ich möchte sie für den alltag aber auch zum biken nutzen nun muss ich dazu aber noch sagen das ich bei körperlichen aktivitäten schnell anfange zu schwitzen. 
ich habe mich durch fast alle regenjacken threads gelesen aber bin nicht wirklich schlauer... 
ich wollte für die jacke bis zu 250 euro ausgeben vllt auch etwas mehr wenn es mich überzeugt 
habe ein paar jacken gefunden die mir gefallen:

http://www.pm-outdoorshop.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p91901_Ramberg-Jacket.html
http://www.pm-outdoorshop.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p120732_STRANDA-SOFTSHELL-JACKET.html
http://www.pm-outdoorshop.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p41025_Titan-Jacket.html

her mit euren antworten


----------



## schatten (11. August 2010)

Wenns wirklich eine *Regen*jacke sein soll, dann eher (dünne) Hardshell zwecks besserer Kombinierbarkeit. Allerdings wirst du darin ordentlich schwitzen, egal welche Membran. Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich noch mit der Event-Membran (wird z.B. von VauDe oder Montura verwendet) gemacht.
Wenns keine Regenjacke sein soll, dann auch keine Membran, also auch kein Gore-Windstopper o.ä. Auch Softshells ohne Membran (z.B. aus Polartec Powershield) sind wasserabweisend und winddicht, aber nicht ganz so schlimme Schwitztüten. Da sie aber gut warm halten, schwitzt man bei Aktivität auch darin, nur wird der Schweiß besser abgeleitet. Für mich persönlich wirds beim Biken über 10-15°C (je nach Wind) in einer Powershield-Jacke zu warm (mit einem Funktionsshirt drunter).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerfloh (11. August 2010)

mhh also ich habe mich durch nochmehr foren durchgelesen und habe immer wieder gelesen das die softshells nachm biken richtig schön stinken wäre dies ja auch eher ein kontrapunkt 
ich denke ich suche nach einer REGENJACKE


----------



## Schnuffi78 (11. August 2010)

bikerfloh schrieb:


> Hi ich suche im moment nach einer neuen jacke da meine alte schlapp gemacht hat. ich bin mir noch nicht sicher was für mich das richtige bei dem kauf einer neuen wäre hardshell oder softshell ich möchte sie für den alltag aber auch zum biken nutzen nun muss ich dazu aber noch sagen das ich bei körperlichen aktivitäten schnell anfange zu schwitzen.
> ich habe mich durch fast alle regenjacken threads gelesen aber bin nicht wirklich schlauer...
> ich wollte für die jacke bis zu 250 euro ausgeben vllt auch etwas mehr wenn es mich überzeugt
> habe ein paar jacken gefunden die mir gefallen:
> ...


 
Das sind aber alles keine Bike-Jacken


----------



## bikerfloh (11. August 2010)

ja sie sollte auch für den alltag sein und das waren eher beispiele...
was hast du denn für eine jacke ???


----------



## arminiusf (11. August 2010)

Hab eine von denen hier:

http://www.rab.uk.com/clothing/shell/

Sind keine expliziten Radjacken, taugen aber definitiv dafür. Sind sportlich lang geschnitten, haben sehr lange Ärmel (zum Klettern eben) und decken auch den verlängerten Rücken schön ab. Natürlich gibt es besser geeignete Radjacken, aber hiermit hat man einen Allrounder, der auch das schlimmste Regenwetter mitmacht - beim Biken, Wandern, Spazieren, Klettern etc.


----------



## kommando99 (11. August 2010)

Eine Regenjacke ziehe ich über wenn es regnet - und nur dann. Bei kälteren Bedingungen finde ich ansonsten eine Softshell oder ein Windstopper-Fleece praktikabler: bessere Wärmeleistung (je nach Ausführung), atmungsaktiver, bequemer (stretch) und den Wetterschutz den die meisten bieten ist oft ausreichend. 

Zu deiner Auswahl: die Bergans Modelle wären mir persönlich zu schwer. Statt zu der Titan würde ich eher zur LIM von Haglöfs tendieren. Da ein Radrucksack typischerweise eher leicht ist, kann man auf die Pro-Shell Elemente der Titan gut verzichten und so noch ein paar Gramm sparen.


e: die LIM ist hinten ausreichend lang geschnitten. Und was ich auch noch erwähnen wollte: die LIM hat die genialsten Kapuzen, die ich je ausprobiert habe: ein Zug und sie sitzt. Für den Radfahrer eher uninteressant, für die Alpinsportler dafür umso mehr.


----------



## polo (12. August 2010)

bikerfloh schrieb:


> Hi ich suche im moment nach einer neuen jacke da meine alte schlapp gemacht hat.


was hattest du bislang für eine jacke? war das die richtige art jacke für dich?


----------



## bikerfloh (12. August 2010)

also ich hatte eine softshell von platzangst und eine hardshell von tnf beides jacken um die 100 euro und jetzt habe ich mir gedacht, kaufe ich mir eine teurere die dann auch länger hält


----------



## polo (12. August 2010)

ich würde weiterhin die funktionen trennen: 1x gewisser regenschutz + windschutz; 1x regenschutz. alles was wasserdicht ist (also hardshells, aber auch die platzangst "softshells" oder windstopper), ist auch von innen zu dicht.
daher siehe insgesamt v.a. den beitrag von schatten. damit die softshell flexibel einsetzbar ist, würde ich eine leichte (400g max) nehmen.


----------



## bikerfloh (12. August 2010)

hast du vielleicht ein beispiel auf lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (12. August 2010)

jetzt mal für softshell und von bergans und von dem pm laden...
die hier sieht ganz interessant aus: http://www.pm-outdoorshop.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p42133_MICROLIGHT-JACKET.html


----------



## bikerfloh (12. August 2010)

ich habe immer wieder gelesen das diese softshell schnell anfangen zu "müffeln"^^ ich habe das bei meiner jacke auch etwas bemerkt ist das normal bei softshells ????


----------



## polo (12. August 2010)

ist bei meiner nicht der fall. die dinger sollte man aber eh öfter mal waschen.


----------



## bikerfloh (12. August 2010)

gut dann werde ich nach einer regenjacke und eienr softshell ausschau halten gibt es bestimmte marken die man eher nicht kaufen sollte habe schon öfter gelesen das wolfskin nicht sooo gut sein soll...


----------



## Schnuffi78 (12. August 2010)

bikerfloh schrieb:


> ich habe immer wieder gelesen das diese softshell schnell anfangen zu "müffeln"^^ ich habe das bei meiner jacke auch etwas bemerkt ist das normal bei softshells ????


 

Ja, das ist wie mit Unterhosen. Wenn du diese nicht wäschtst, dann müffelt es. Der Vorteil ist, dass es nur die anderen riechen.


----------



## Orycteropus (12. August 2010)

Vielleicht zwei Punkte noch, die manchmal unterschätzt werden.
Fährst Du viel mit Rucksack? Selbst der leichte Daypack für den Weg zur Arbeit/Uni/Schule kann auf Dauer die Membran an den Schultern ruinieren. Dann ist es vorbei mit wasserdicht.
Laut allgemeiner Meinung hält 3-Lagen Laminat am längsten.

Jacken im Stil einer Kapuzenjacke sehen zwar cool aus, die Kapuze kann aber auch ganz schön nerven. Entweder ist es ein riesiges Gewurschtel zwischen Helm, Hals und Rucksack oder machmal bläht sich die Kapuze auch auf wie ein Windsegel im Fahrtwind.

Egal ob Soft- oder Hardshell schaue ich immer nach Jacken mit Unterarm-Reißverschlüssen. Lieber habe ich die offen als die Jacke vorne aufzumachen. Gerade dann, wenn es mal unter 10 Grad hat.

Als Hardshell habe ich mir mal vor 3 Wochen die Radjacke von Rose zugelegt. 
http://www.roseversand.de/bekleidung/bekleidung/jacken/regenjacken/rad-outdoorjacke-rose.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=17169
Soweit ich das nach der kurzen Zeit beurteilen kann finde ich die eigentlich ganz gut für 100.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerfloh (12. August 2010)

also ich muss sagen das ich täglich mit einem deuter transalp 30 fahre, die jacke sollte also sehr robust sein


----------



## Jocki (12. August 2010)

Schau Dir den Link
http://www.klattermusen.se/MFR_DE.php?lang=DE&curr=EUR  mal an.

Die MFR Tabelle ist meiner Meinung nach sehr durchdacht. Sehr schön zu sehen, dass reine Shelljacken ( in der Tabelle mit diesem Ausdruck zu finden:vattentätt skal ) einen extrem schmalen Einsatzbereich haben.

Das hilft Dir vielleicht bei der Entscheidungsfindung. 

Mein Bekleidungskonzept:
- 1 sehr leichte Hardshell, mit gutem Schnitt + Kapuze. Die liegt fast nur    im  Rucksack. Deswegen braucht sie auch keine Taschen oder muss robust sein.
 Tipp: Momentan würd ich den Rab Demand Pull-on kaufen. Der ist (für mich) genial geschnitten. Da stören mich nicht mal die nicht vorhandenen verstellbaren Armabschlüsse und die Smockform.

Die beste Membran hat momentan X-Bionic. Nur haben die bis jetzt keinen vernünftigen Schnitt und sind schweineteuer.

Für den Alltag würd ich in die Richtung der Klättermusen Bilskirner tendieren- aber das Zeug ist auch schweineteuer.

- Isolation: Je nach Temperatur Fleece, Merino, Primaloft (sehr universell)oder Daune

- Am Körper: Funktionsshirt + ultraleichtes Windshirt

Softshell taugt mir erst bei deutlichen Minustemperaturen fürs Langlaufen. Bei mir (starker Schwitzer) stinken alle Plastikklamotten irgendwann. Da hilft auch viel Waschen nicht mehr.

- Für die Stadt: Seide (Silkskin macht geniale Polohemden), Merino, Wolle, Baumwolle. Stinkt nicht, trägt sich angenehmer als Plastik.


----------



## bikerfloh (12. August 2010)

cool danke 
habe mir die seite angeschaut und die jacken sehen echt gut aus 
ich habe mich irgendwie auf bergans eingeschossen (als regenjacke) ich habe eine bergans jacke in nem outdoorladen hier in rostock getestet und mir hat die jacke sehr gut gefallen, der schnitt war für mich genau richtig habe gut in eine l gepasst und die ärmel waren auch lang genug und allgemein die ganze jacke und das obwohl ich 2,05 meter groß bin 
aber sie kostete 349 euro und das ist zuviel meiner meinung nach


----------

